

Show HN: HeyUpdate – Work asynchronously with team progress tracking - tompedals
http://www.heyupdate.com

======
tompedals
The aim of HeyUpdate is to get teams to reflect and write down what they
accomplish at the end of each day (or after each task). The automated activity
feed helps make everyone aware and provide more context. So far we've
integrated with GitHub, BitBucket, GitLab, Jira, Pivotal Tracker and more.
People can be reminded to post a quick update via email or even in direct
messages on Slack, HipChat, et al. We want to help people get things done and
not get in the way. It's worked for our team and we hope it can help others
too.

We're still early stages but have a growing number of early adopters who love
the service.

Looking forward to some useful feedback!

